# WinTV HVR-1100 unter Win 7 WMC aufeinmal farbschwach



## ATB (30. Mai 2010)

Hi Community,

wie schon aus dem Titel zu lesen ist, zeigt meine TV-Karte nur noch sehr farbschwache Bilder. Es ist fast schwarzweiß. Aufnahmen und Videos lassen sich aber in voller Farbe im WMC abspielen. Es ist heute einfach aufgetreten, als ich im Mediacenter Livetv wählte. Alle Einstellung im Catalyst Control Center sind aber normal und Windows gibt keine Fehlermeldung aus. Herunterfahren mit stromabschalten hat nichts gebracht. Der Gerätemanager zeigt auch keine Probleme an. Alle Treiber sind auf dem neustem Stand.
Ich schau mit der Karte analoges Kabel TV. 
System:

Windows 7 32-bit
MSI P45 Neo2-FR
Q6600
4 GB DDR2
2 HD 4850 X-Fire
650 Watt

(Der Computer ist zwar oc, aber das seit längerem stabil)

Danke schonmal


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Juni 2010)

ist zwar eine späte antwort darauf.
aber software problem,sollte man aber manuell einstellen können.


----------



## Nobbidick (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hatte das gleiche Problem, es lag aber nicht an der Karte selbst, sondern am Antenneneingang. Schau mal nach, ob das Antennenkabel noch richtig Kontakt hat. Ich hab mit einer kleinen Zange das Ganze wieder zu recht gebogen, danach war die Farbe wieder da.


----------

